# Heard of "Ram Tools"??



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

OK, so a couple weeks ago I picked up a circular saw pretty cheap, used. It's a Ram Tool R725. I can NOT find any info on this. There is nothing on Google at all. I am trying to put a new blade on it. I got the old one off, but when I try to tighten the bolt the motor turns, so I can't get it tight. There is no motor lock, so I don't know what to do..... Anyone have a CLUE on this?? Thanks!!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Try Chattanooga, TN at 423-698-0653 or 423-698-0835. If this is the same bunch, Ram sells to industrial and construction markets. Good luck!


----------



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

I should have clarified...Since there's no motor lock, I sat the saw on my vice and tightened it on the blade, this way I could take off the old blade. But when I tighten the bolt, I can hold the blade but the when I turn the bolt the motor is moving.

Thanks for that info John. The info on the label says Chicago, IL, but the info i found on the numbers you gave sound like a good lead.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Normally I use a 2x4 to have the blade bite into when I am tightening up mine. Or loosening it for that matter.

I have never seen one with a blade or spindle lock, just the one wrench that goes into the two holes. But I have also only really seen 3 circular saws close up in my life too.


----------



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

DerekO said:


> I have never seen one with a blade or spindle lock, just the one wrench that goes into the two holes. But I have also only really seen 3 circular saws close up in my life too.


One wrench into two holes? This model doesn't have any holes, just the nut... There is no way to prevent the motor from turning with the nut hat I can find. 

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Easy and safe way to replace the blade on the power hand saw ..


=========


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Kallen, Chicago would more than likely be corporate offices, if this is the same bunch. I found the numbers in the business section in my local phone book. Depending where you live, there might be a local listing under "Ram Tools."


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Try 1-888-RAM-TOOL.


----------



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions....the problem has been solved (thanks to my dad). His circular saw has a raised washer that puts pressure on the blade, so regardless of blade thickness there's no issue. However, MY saw has a flat washer, and as it turns out the blade I bought was the tinniest bit thinner than the original blade...thin enough that the flat washer wasn't putting enough pressure on the blade, allowing the slippage. Comparing the blade I got to some of my dad's revealed the difference, and putting on a thicker blade made all the difference...


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Glad you got it figured out.

The 2 holes in mine are on either side of the nut piece (more than just the nut) that goes around the spindle/arbor. I watched my father-in-law change the blade on it and he used the same method I use.


----------



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

DerekO said:


> Glad you got it figured out.
> 
> The 2 holes in mine are on either side of the nut piece (more than just the nut) that goes around the spindle/arbor. I watched my father-in-law change the blade on it and he used the same method I use.


If the holes you describe are what I am thinking, they are to prevent the blade from turning. In the case of the nut on mine, the motor was turning but the blade was stationary.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

after thinking about it more, I think you are right about the hole. I was without web access until now to say I was wrong about that.


----------

